# Regressing Carnolians



## QUIST (Oct 1, 2009)

*Regressing Carniolans*

I am looking to get some Carniolan's and start them off on small cell, at the same time I am regressing my bees. I have heard that the Carniolan breed is slightly larger than the other breeds. Will it be harder to regress them?

Where can I buy permacomb, even a large amount if necessary?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Is Honey Super Cell the same thing? Their address is below:

http://www.honeysupercell.com/


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

If your looking for natural just give them a starter strip and let them build what they want... they have no problem building comb... they need no template. Or not. Whatev.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The actual name of the subject honey bee is Carniolan, not Carnolian.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Will it be harder to regress them?

Not in my experience.

>Where can I buy permacomb, even a large amount if necessary?

I'm not sure. John Seets used to be selling it, and he may still be or may not be. Last I heard it was only available in 1000 frame lots. A few people on this and other boards were buying the 1000 frames and selling smaller lots off.

The Honey Super Cell is similar but only available in deeps. I run these through the table saw and cut them down to 6 1/4". In some ways this is nicer as the Honey Super Cell is actually 4.9mm, while the PermaComb is more like 5.0mm. The HSC also has spacers bult in and when you cut it down is the right spacing for a medium and if you don't cut it down is the right spacing for a deep. The PermaComb is slightly short to allow drones along the bottom, but this also results in connections between the boxes.


----------

